# Basic shell access on SA2 no ROM mod needed



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I have been reading here for quite some time, using the search feature, scrolling through the threads, and I can't seem to come up with the answer to what I thought was a pretty simple question. I have a Stand alone S2 and I don't need the PROM mod. I am wanting to get shell access to it, and I can't figure out the easiest way to do this. Could someone point me in the right direction?
Thanks.


----------



## Omikron (Feb 27, 2006)

ogre73 said:


> Hey everyone, I have been reading here for quite some time, using the search feature, scrolling through the threads, and I can't seem to come up with the answer to what I thought was a pretty simple question. I have a Stand alone S2 and I don't need the PROM mod. I am wanting to get shell access to it, and I can't figure out the easiest way to do this. Could someone point me in the right direction?
> Thanks.


The Sapper


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

OK, I have my SA S2 240 upgraded with a second, larger drive (A=40G + B=200G) using the Hinsdale upgrade. Everything worked fine, including the Belkin wireless network adapter I use. 
Then I hacked my A drive with the SApper, and it boots and works, but I can't get my unit to connect to my wireless network. I need this to instll the enhancement script. I did turn off WEP on my router. I get a reboot everytime I plug in the adapter. 
I searched and found this thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=353175 but it doesn't really say how the problem was fixed! Does anyone have any ideas for me now? Please keep in mind that I am a newbie and don't have a lot of experience with Linux or with most of the terms that I see thrown around here.
Thanks.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Which wireless device are you using? If you're running 8.1 sw or higher, then the kernel the sapper installed for you isn't compatible with the wireless drivers on your tivo. You'll probably need to get older wireless drivers (7.2.2 or 7.3 probably) or monte to an 8.x kernel and use the stock drivers.


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I'm using the Belkin F5D6050, and my sw is 8.3x. So are you saying that the kernel (I don't really know what that is, but I am guessing some pert of the software) that the SApper loads is older than the one in sw versions 8.1 and higher? And are you saying that the wireless adapters work differently for different sw versions? If yes, then I guess that is what you mean by installing older wireless drivers. 

How would I install the older drivers?


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

If I re-run the SApper, is there a point at which I can choose to either:
1) Use a newer kernel OR
2) Install the old drivers?

Or is it an entirely different process than re-running SApper?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I went through something somewhat similar to this not long ago.
I'd recommend taking a look at this


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

Puppets,
I had found your thread, and referenced it above.
In post #10 of it, Gunny says that we shouldn't have to touch the USB drivers.
In post #16, Da Goon says that the backport drivers are for wired only, and I am using a wireless adapter.
In post #19, you were right about where I am now. Reboot with the plugging of the adapter.
In post #22, Da Goon says "I dredged up a 7.2.2 vnetusba.o from my old partition, then rebooted with it and it worked also. Here's a copy of usb-cdc.o from my old partition. Stick it in /lib/modules and reboot and it should work."
That sounds like something I would like to try, but how do I do that? I am also not familiar with monte, nor do I havewired networking set up.
Finally, in your last post you mention that you finally got it working, but you didn't say how. So, what did you do to get the adapter to work for you? What is your final configuration?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I use a Tivo branded wireless G adapter, which (my understanding is) that the backport drivers did not support.
To get it to work, I did a monte on an Jamie's custom 8.1 kernel and used all of my stock USB drivers.
Since you're not using a Tivo brand adapter, I would place the backports that are described in Da Goon's post that I linked into their folders and give that a try (make sure you backup your original drivers on your PC first).
Theoretically, if you've run The SApper, the backports should already be on your Tivo.
If that doesn't work, I would try the 8.1 monte.
Since you don't have a wired connection set up, you'd have to pull your drive to do all of this. If you have the ability to set up a wired connection, it'd make trial and error less time consuming.
Once you're sure the backport drivers have been attempted, let us know if it fails. I'd also recommend taking a look at "8.1 and my NIC" over at DDB.
Then again, I'm a noob at all of this as well and maybe my advice is entirely wrong...but that was my progression.


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

OK. I've been all over the place looking for the right information, the info I needed to be able to ask the right question. And that is: I am willing to do the SApper over again, but I would like to somehow use the wireless adapter drivers that work with the included kernel (I am using the $5 boot disc). What would I have to change to do that?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

ogre73 said:


> OK. I've been all over the place looking for the right information, the info I needed to be able to ask the right question. And that is: I am willing to do the SApper over again, but I would like to somehow use the wireless adapter drivers that work with the included kernel (I am using the $5 boot disc). What would I have to change to do that?


If you're willing to wait a few days, I'm about to release a new SApper beta with updated kernels. This should allow you to use the stock tivo wireless drivers.


----------



## ogre73 (Mar 17, 2006)

YES! I'll wait. I am not a programmer and I don't know the terminology very well, so I am spending about 75-80% of the time reading and so little time actually doing anything on this project because I am trying to understand things before I do them. I know that is good, but it is taking up too much of my time.
I'm close, but at this point I would have to start buying hardware to keep going and I am not in a position to do that, so I will wait and I'll be willing to be a tester of your new SApper.


----------

